# Books on the GFC



## BradK (15 July 2010)

Hi, 

Can anyone recommend any good books on the nuts and bolts of the GFC? What happened? How was it 'fixed'? What is to come? 

I realise that we are still in the midst of it - and it probably has a bit to play out. But, I am talking about GFC I - from the collapse of too big to fails to the bailout. 

Books? 
Websites? 
YouTube clips? 


Thanks
Brad


----------



## GumbyLearner (15 July 2010)

*Re: Global Meltdown resources*

There are a bunch of presumptions in your post. 

I know you're a reasonable poster Brad K.

A collapse in the price of commodities though? Maybe a few?

Anyway here's something to consider


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (15 July 2010)

*Re: Global Meltdown resources*



BradK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend any good books on the nuts and bolts of the GFC? What happened? How was it 'fixed'? What is to come?
> 
> ...





Haha. Very good. When I saw the title I thought that this is a new IPO called "Global Meltdown Resources". Now that would be funny if it happened. I wonder how much they would raise


----------



## explod (15 July 2010)

*Re: Global Meltdown resources*



GumbyLearner said:


> There are a bunch of presumptions in your post.
> 
> I know you're a reasonable poster Brad K.
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting up Gumby, sums it all up and unfortunately for a year or two its all bad.  Trader Dan this morning from JSMinset



> What Is Wrong With Our Financial Markets
> Posted: Jul 14 2010     By: Dan Norcini      Post Edited: July 14, 2010 at 5:28 pm
> 
> Filed under: Trader Dan Norcini
> ...


----------



## BradK (15 July 2010)

*Re: Global Meltdown resources*

LOL... I think there has been a bit of misunderstanding about my title... I can see that now. 

Mods, can you change it to - 'Books on the GFC' 

Thanks
Brad


----------



## Timmy (15 July 2010)

*Re: Global Meltdown resources*

Some of these might be useful re your question Brad:

*Bailout Nation* by Barry Ritholtz

*The Subprime Solution: How Today's Global Financial Crisis Happened, and What to Do about It* by Robert J Shiller

*The Big Short: Inside the Doomsday Machine* by Michael Lewis

Reviews of these (and others) on Amazon will give you an idea of what each one is like.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BradK (15 July 2010)

*Re: Global Meltdown resources*



GumbyLearner said:


> There are a bunch of presumptions in your post.




Sorry GL, not sure what you mean?? 

Yes, I follow Jim Rogers and Marc Faber... 

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Timmy (15 July 2010)

Here is a recent article, a perspective by J K Galbraith in _New Republic_:

*Tremble, Banks, Tremble*
http://www.tnr.com/article/economy/76146/tremble-banks-tremble?page=0,0


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 July 2010)

I agree, _The Subprime solution _by Shiller. 

Also, _How capitalism will save us_ by Steve Forbes mentions the crisis but is more about true capitalism.


----------



## BradK (15 July 2010)

Not sure how to embed YouTube clips... but this seems good...

The Credit Crisis Visualized 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0zEXdDO5JU

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Timmy (5 August 2010)

Blog post from the author (Barry Ritholtz) of _Bailout Nation_ (referenced above) regarding the US housing bust.  As he says, more detail in his book, but this is a summary:

Understanding Context: The Housing Boom & Bust
By Barry Ritholtz - August 4th, 2010, 7:22A
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2010/08/understanding-context-housing-boom-bust/


----------



## $20shoes (5 August 2010)

NPR Radio did a trilogy which was very enlightening and quite bloody enthralling actually. It's from a laymans perspective though. I believe you can buy the podcasts from iTunes. 

Part i) 
http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/355/the-giant-pool-of-money

Part ii)
http://www.thisamericanlife.org/rad...65/Another-Frightening-Show-About-the-Economy

Part iii)
http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/375/bad-bank

downloadable transcripts are available for free


----------

